# Heringe im Herbst?



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2006)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte euch mal fragen ob es möglich ist,im Herbst,an den Deutschen Küsten,den Heringen nachzustellen.


Ich dank schon mal.

Peter


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon mal gestellt. |kopfkrat


----------



## bamse34 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Moin Moin!
Klar ist das möglich! Vom Boot aus wird zur Zeit z.B. rund um Kiel gut gefangen! Woanders bestimmt auch, aber da kenne ich mich nicht so aus! Habe auch im Board schon was gelesen von Fängen an Seebrücken bei Nacht weiß da aber nichts genaues! Sonst kenne ich von Land aus keine Stellen aber vielleich ist dir ja ein anderer Boardie eine größere Hilfe!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

@bamse34
Kannste mir mal nen guten Tip geben wo ich eine Scheinfreie Schale mieten kann,oder sowas in der art.
Kommst ja von da.


----------



## vazzquezz (18. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> @bamse34
> Kannste mir mal nen guten Tip geben wo ich eine Scheinfreie Schale mieten kann,oder sowas in der art.
> Kommst ja von da.



@RotziProtzi #h :

Ist zwar ´ne andere Ecke, aber:
Du könntest Dir z.B. von den üblichen Verdächtigen in Neustadt ´n 5PS-Boot mieten und dann in der Lübecker Bucht zur Pelzerhakener Untiefe fahren ... #6 Da solltest Du z.Zt Dein Heringsglück finden :g !


----------



## MFT Sutje (18. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @RotziProtzi #h :
> 
> Ist zwar ´ne andere Ecke, aber:
> Du könntest Dir z.B. von den üblichen Verdächtigen in Neustadt ´n 5PS-Boot mieten und dann in der Lübecker Bucht zur Pelzerhakener Untiefe fahren ... #6 Da solltest Du z.Zt Dein Heringsglück finden :g !




Moin Moin,|wavey:
meinst du mit "ÜBLICHEN VERDÄCHTIGEN" den Angelshop oder was anderes,lass dir doch das nicht aus der Nase ziehen.
:q
Mittwoch bin ich erstmal mit Esox Maximus,Nordangler und NOK Angler mit dem Kutter aller Kutter,mal sehen wie es läuft wenn Claus an der Pinne sitz.
#a
Peter


----------



## vazzquezz (19. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

@RP: Da gibt´s doch nur Angeltreff und Kalle ... :q ! 

V.

Daumendruck für die erneute Tour des Grausens ...:q :q :q !!!


----------



## NOK Angler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

kannst dir auch in Eckernförde ein 5 ps boot mieten und vor den marinehafen dein glück versuchen , da sind fast immer heringe. hatte vor 2 wochen schon richtig fette da. boot gibt es bei http://www.angeln-und-mehr.de/


----------



## friggler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Hallo,

 wir fangen normalerweise bis zum Dez. Heringe. Letztes WE haben wir z.B. in Eckernförde gut gefangen. In den Abendstunden kannst Du sogar von der Mole (Sportboot-Hafen) aus welche bekommen. Tagsüber läuft von der Mole aus meist nichts bis wenig. Da ist ein Boot besser.

 Tip1: Tagsüber Ca. 300-400m von der Mole entfernt in Richtung Militärhafen bis ca. 400-800m hinter dem Militärhafen läuft es gut.

 Tip2: Nur kleine Bewegungen machen. Nicht wie oft üblich grosse "Reissbewegungen" machen. Damit hatten wir weit mehr Erfolg, und momentan sind massenhaft Dorsch und Wittlingsnemos in Heringsgrösse unterwegs die sonst nicht mehr zu retten sind. Grössere Dorsche als 25-30cm haben wir nicht gehabt.

 Kieler Förde ist tw. wohl sogar etwas besser...
 Ein Bekannter hat dort SEHR gut gefangen, da kenn Ich selbst aber die Stellen nicht.
 Wo da die angesprochene Rinne mit tieferem Wasser ist??


 Auf Fehmarn läuft es auch noch gut.

Tip: Auf Fehmarn befindet sich eine kostenlose Slippe im Norden. Wenn Du da paralell Richtung Mole rausfährst (deutlich vor den Fähren) oder um die Mole rum hast Du, wir waren ca. 400-800m von der Mole entfernt, ebenfalls gute Chancen;-)
 Da hast Du auch Chance auf Dorsch und Platte.

 Achtung!!! die Fähren erzeugen einen RIESEN Sog!! Das Fahrwasser der Scanline Fähren ist, meine Ich, verboten und ein grosser Bereich vor dem Hafen soweit Ich weiss auch.

 Letztes Jahr haben wir auch von der Seebrücke bei Brasilien/Kalifornien sehr gut gefangen. 

 Ich denke Du hast fast überall gute Chancen auf Hering wenn Du an etwas tieferes Wasser kommst.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## degl (19. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

@RotzPotz,

konnte letzte Woche auf der Seebrücke am Schönbergerstrand/Kielerförde beobachten wie einige sich ne schöne Portion Heringe im Licht der Lampen fingen.#6 

gruß degl


----------



## MFT Sutje (19. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Brauche ich im Hafen ein Tagesangelschein oder eine andere Erlaubnis?


----------



## friggler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

In Eckernförde und Fehmarn reicht der Angelschein.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Bin Gestern in Eckerförde an der Mole gewesen und hätte ich ne längere Rute dabei hehabt,hätte ich auch mehr Heringe verhaften können,aber es gibt sie da in Mengen,sagte einer der Eingeborenen.
NOK und ich zusammen 14Stk. in 20-30min,is kein sclechtes Ergebnis.

Peter


----------



## Barschfeind (23. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

In Kiel wird in den Abendstunden vom Kai aus gefangen. 
Der Jahresfischereischein reicht.


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Moin,
waren das alle Vorschläge?
War das schon alles?

Kann doch nicht sein das es bei den ganzen Boardies nur so´n paar Vorschläge gibt.


----------



## Stokker (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin,
> waren das alle Vorschläge?
> War das schon alles?
> 
> Kann doch nicht sein das es bei den ganzen Boardies nur so´n paar Vorschläge gibt.


 

Ich hab`letztens einen in München erwischt, auf der Wies`n.
Im Brötchen, als Bismark verkleidet, lecker. :m 

Sei nicht sauer wegen der Tipps.
Lieber wenige als gar keine.
Auch Boardies sind nur Menschen....


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

hatte im Bereich um Neustadt / Grömitz jede Menge Heringsblasen aufm Echolot ....
hab aber nicht gezielt drauf geangelt ....

finde sind hier doch schon ne ganze Menge tips ... :m
kein Grund zum rumnörgeln


----------



## MFT Sutje (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

@HD4ever
Ach,das war doch kein nörgeln,
wollte nur das Thema wieder in Schwung bringen,und es hat geklappt,denn du hast ja geantwortet.
Wie machen sich denn Heringe auf dem ECHOLOT bemerkbar.
Sind es kleine Sicheln oder eher eine Wolke.
Bin nächste Woche mit NOK Angler in Neustadt mit dem Boot unterwegs,wir wollten uns mal im Schleppen versuchen. 
Kannst ja mal ein paar Tips zum besten geben.


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

sieht dann ungefähr *so* aus ... :m
richtig dicke fette Kugeln aufm Echolot .
Also vom Boot aus hab ich ne Menge Schwärme gesehen , allerdings waren bestimmt auch ein paar Wittlingschwärme dabei, was die Uferstellen so angeht hab ich da leider nix an aktuellen Infos ...
keine Ursache wegen dem "nörgel" ... :m


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

tja, was das schleppen auf der Ecke so angeht hab ich leider auch nix an tips .... war da letztens leider sehr erfolglos unterwegs :c
außer ständig Quallen in den Schnüren und den DR-Seilen ging da nix, noch nicht mal Dorsche haben gebissen #d
normal schlepp ich immer so im Bereich 10-15m Tiefe parallel zum Ufer, letztes auch gezielt tiefere Bereiche (wegen dem immer noch warmen wasser) > 20m befischt ..... aber nüscht #c
denke aufgrund des heißen Sommers wird es noch etwas dauern bis die heiße Jahreszeit dann schleppenderweise richtig losgeht


----------



## Stokker (27. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tja, was das schleppen auf der Ecke so angeht hab ich leider auch nix an tips .... war da letztens leider sehr erfolglos unterwegs :c
> außer ständig Quallen in den Schnüren und den DR-Seilen ging da nix, noch nicht mal Dorsche haben gebissen #d
> normal schlepp ich immer so im Bereich 10-15m Tiefe parallel zum Ufer, letztes auch gezielt tiefere Bereiche (wegen dem immer noch warmen wasser) > 20m befischt ..... aber nüscht #c
> denke aufgrund des heißen Sommers wird es noch etwas dauern bis die heiße Jahreszeit dann schleppenderweise richtig losgeht


 
Ouuhh Mann, sag doch sowas nicht.
Sag einfach : sie beissen wie blöde ( Wo ? Das fragt doch keiner )
Um es mit den Worten des alten Henry zu sagen : Biss auf Biss, ( und jetzt die Arme auseinander )solche Klamotten..... 

Ich komm doch nicht nur zum Furchen ziehen......


----------



## Stokker (28. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

Ich werde mir in 3 Wochen auch Heringsgeschirr einpacken und versuchen ein paar fette Heringe von Fehmarn zum mitkommen zu überreden.
Ich schätze das sich dort noch ein paar Schwärme rumtreiben. Katharinenhof/Staberhuk da müssten sie sein....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*

@ All

Hab gerade erfahren,das auf den Kuttern von Wismar aus die letzten Tage " Heringe " als Beifang dabei waren.
Also kurze Bootsrute mit Heringsgeschirr immer mitbei haben.


Der    STF   |rolleyes


----------



## Stokker (28. September 2006)

*AW: Heringe im Herbst?*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Hab gerade erfahren,das auf den Kuttern von Wismar aus die letzten Tage " Heringe " als Beifang dabei waren.
> Also kurze Bootsrute mit Heringsgeschirr immer mitbei haben.
> ...


 


Schau an , geht doch...|supergri


----------

